# The Fairbairn Smatchet



## Chrisoro

As I couldn't find any threads dedicated to this iconic weapon of WW2, I decided to make one.







The smatchet was a big military fighting knife/short sword designed by William E. Fairbairn. It was designed to be as brutal and lethal as possible, with the least amount of training, and is one of two handheld bladed weapons of which instruction was given in his hand-to-hand-combat manuals _1942 All In Fighting_ / _Get Tough!_(.pdf). _Get Tough!_ was essentially the same book as _1942 All In Fighting_, except that the chapter on the use of the rifle was removed. I believe both manuals are now in the public domain.

Here's how Fairbairn described the smatchet in 1942 All In Fighting:


> The psychological reaction of any man, when he first takes the smatchet in his hand, is full justification for its recommendation as a fighting weapon. He will immediately register all the essential qualities of a good soldier-confidence, determination, and aggressiveness.
> 
> Its balance, weight, and killing power, with the point, edge, or pommel, combined with the extremely simple training necessary to become efficient in its use, make it the ideal personal weapon for all those not armed with a rifle and bayonet.
> 
> Note. - The smatchet is now in wide use throughout the British armed forces. It is hoped that it will soon be adopted by the United States Army.




Here's the relevant instruction in the use of the Smatchet from _1942 All In Fighting:_

*Carrying, Drawing, and Holding:*
The smatchet should be carried in the scabbard on the left side of the belt, as in Fig. 113. This permits one to run, climb, sit, or lie down.
Note.-A.ny equipment at present carried in this position should be removed to another place.
Pass the right hand through the thong and draw upwards with a bent arm (Fig. 114).
Grip the handle as near the guard as possible, cutting edge downwards (Fig. 115).






*Close-In Blows:*
Drive well into the stomach (Fig. 116).
"Sabre Cut" to right-low of neck (Fig. 117).
Cut to left-low of neck (Fig. 118).
Smash up with pommel, under chin (Fig. 119).
Smash down with pommel into the face (Fig. 120).






*Attacking Blows:*
"Sabre Cut" to left or right wrist (Fig. 121).
"Sabre Cut" to left or right arm (Fig. 122).


----------



## Chrisoro

While there are quite exact reproductions of the OSS/SOE Smatchet available, these tends to be quite expensive, so I have been looking for good and less expensive alternatives for quite some time. A few years ago, Cold Steel released a knife/short sword they called a Smatchet, but it had a far longer and thinner blade than the original WW2 Smatchet.

However, this year Cold Steel released the Shanghai Warrior knife which is essentially a bigger version of the earlier Shanghai Shadow. I believe the Shanghai Warrior is far closer to the original W. E. Fairbairn-designed smatchet of WW2, than their earlier attempt, which in my opinion is more of an an oversized smatchet-like machete. As I'm a sucker for everything related to WW2 combatives, I already have the Cold Steel Smatchet, which I was a bit disappointed in considering how unfaithful it is to the original WW2 Smatchet. It also had a really cheap looking and flimsy sheath. 

I have of course ordered the new Shanghai Warrior now, as it became available in web stores and will post a comparison of it next to the Cold Steel Smatchet when I get it. 

As of now, here's some pictures for comparison.

The Shanghai Shadow(7" blade) and the Shanghai Warrior(9 3/4" blade):






The Cold Steel Smatchet (14» blade):





The original Fairbairn WW2 Smatchet (10 9/10" blade):


----------



## Chrisoro

Here's an interesting article on the Smatchet from Defense Media Network:

*The Smatchet: Fairbairn’s Other Fighting Knife*



			
				DWIGHT JON ZIMMERMAN said:
			
		

> The smatchet quickly proved popular among the British special operations forces. Anecdotal accounts from raids in Norway, for instance, have individuals claiming that the smatchet was more efficient in killing Germans than their firearms. Part of the reason was that close-quarters combat, particularly house-to-house fighting, better lent itself to knife fighting, where something like the smatchet with its thrust, cut, and club capability would give the wielder an advantage over someone wielding a rifle in those confined spaces.


----------



## drop bear

There is an Australian version as well. One of our few fighting knives.

Australian Military Knives - Smatchet Fighting Knives


----------



## Sapphire

Reminds me of a leaf bladed sword.  Very nice.  I just wish less people thought that gun > knife all the time.


----------



## Chrisoro

Sapphire said:


> Reminds me of a leaf bladed sword.  Very nice.



Apparently, it was based on the Royal Welch Fusiliers’ World War I trench sword, which proved to be very effective during the Battle of Messines Ridge in 1917. 






A well made replica (according to this review, at least) is available here, btw. 



> I just wish less people thought that gun > knife all the time.



Yes. I would think something like this could be effective in changing that perception.


----------



## Sapphire

Chrisoro said:


> Apparently, it was based on the Royal Welch Fusiliers’ World War I trench sword, which proved to be very effective during the Battle of Messines Ridge in 1917.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well made replica (according to this review, at least) is available here, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I would think something like this could be effective in changing that perception.



I dislike double-edged blades but that blade shape still speaks to me.  I'm much more of a bolo-machete person at heart though.

You know, I've talked about that drill with a lot of people who have simply never heard of it.  I'm especially surprised when cops and soldiers haven't heard it.


----------



## Chrisoro

In both cases, we are talking broad, multi-purpose blades, of which there is a kind of primeval feeling. I believe some of the oldest swords found, were leaf shaped bronze swords, such as early greek xhipos. 

While I would have no trouble carrying either(or even large kukris or bowie knives) if I was to go to any kind of war where there were a good chance of close quarter combat, the reason I personally is partial to the smatchet size and shape is part because I have great respect for its designer, part because I generally tend to feel that blades in the 9-12" ranges is more natural to my personal style as fighting weapons, especially if they employ a design that facilitates both effective cutting and stabbing, and part because it is a historical weapon that actually was tested in fairly modern combat(ww2) and found very effective(see the article I posted above).

Speaking of which, the U.S. Army did at one time issue a large bolo knife, which most certainly also saw combat, and I have deep respect for the design as well.


----------



## Chrisoro

Just recieved the Cold Steel Shanghai Warrior. Here are a comparison with the Laredo Bowie and with the Cold Steel Smatchet, as promised:

Laredo Bowie( 10 1/2" blade) & Shanghai Warrior(9 3/4" blade). When holding them right below the guard, they have very close to the same effective reach, but the Laredo has a somewhat longer functional edge.





Here's the Cold Steel Smatchet(14" inch blade), The Shanghai Warrior (9 3/4" blade) and a Ti-Lite for comparison (4" blade).





The Cold Steel Shanghai Warrior also has a much nicer sheath than the Smatchet:


----------



## TSDTexan

Everytime I see that ring pommel on a bisymmetrical blade of that approximate size, I cannot help but to think about a kunai blade in the hands of Jason Statham.


----------



## TSDTexan

.


----------



## TSDTexan

However, with regard to fixed blades this more what I prefer.
Short handle tactical gladius... Or


----------



## TSDTexan

.long handled


----------



## Tez3

TSDTexan said:


> Everytime I see that ring pommel on a bisymmetrical blade of that approximate size, I cannot help but to think about a kunai blade in the hands of Jason Statham.



Well, his character in a film anyway.  His actual sport was diving, he was in the Olympics.


----------



## Chrisoro

@TSDTexan
I would think comparing the size of the Shanghai Warrior with the United Cutlery Kunai is streatchning the meaning of the word "aproximate" a bit, since the Shanghai Warrior has a blade that is about four inches longer.  But yes, I see the similarity. I think both are based on the historical Kunai, which was not originally used as a throwing weapon but as a masonary tool.


----------



## TSDTexan

Chrisoro said:


> @TSDTexan
> I would think comparing the size of the Shanghai Warrior with the United Cutlery Kunai is streatchning the meaning of the word "aproximate" a bit, since the Shanghai Warrior has a blade that is about four inches longer.  But yes, I see the similarity. I think both are based on the historical Kunai, which was not originally used as a throwing weapon but as a masonary tool.



True... but at the same time, I don't think 4 inches will matter very much when it (either one) is buried to the hilt in the sternum.


----------



## TSDTexan

Other weapon that I am fond of is a tanto point-bit tamahawk. Been working with hawks since I was a kid.  Much like the one below. Just think of a tanto rotated 90 degrees and attached to a shaft. It is a weapon, and serves no other utility.


----------



## Chrisoro

Do you happen to have a picture of one?


----------

